# HA HA HA



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

OK Here is a "step by step process" for refining gold straight out of the dirt. If you're new to the forum and believe everything, just watch the first 2 minutes and give it a wack. If YOURE SMART, You'll watch the whole video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8MOprIzlKU&NR=1


----------



## Noxx (Oct 5, 2008)

Lol


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like in comments some people didn't watch it all.


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

"Not that i feel like trying this... but i find it amusing that most of these comments condem this possibly.... w/out even trying it!!!!" 

Apparently he missed the train.... 

And another says "**** i just tryed this **** without watchin the whole ****** video im gonna kick ur ****** *** you ***** " 

LOL.... :roll:


----------

